# What is the best hand planer ?



## Kiki (Mar 17, 2011)

You should try dewalt planer check in homedepot or any hardware store


----------



## Old Grumpy (Mar 11, 2009)

If you want one to just do a few hundred doors over the next while get a portercable 126 with spiral carbide cutter.








Not very versatile but but for beveling doors or planing off old hinge mortises it's the best.
23 years, a few thousand doors still going strong.
One of the small 3 1/4 Makitas is probably more what you want. Light, reliable, modest price, able to do more than just edge plane.


----------



## Joe the chippy. (Jul 19, 2010)

Makita have released a cordless planer to go with the lithium 18v range - http://www.makitauk.com/products/front/?id=2238&model=BKP180RFE

Based on the same model as the KP0800. I will hopefully be picking one up soon.


----------

